# General > Reunions >  Latheron School Tickets

## Davie MacLeod

Hi all, we are a bit later than hoped to update you all for the Latheron School Reunion on the 11th July 2009. Please note all ticket sales, and inquiries to the treasurer Pat Hendry

Pat Hendry
Newlands of Forse
Lybster
Caithness
KW3 6BX
Tel: 01593 741351
Email: pathendry@hotmail.com 

cheques should be made payable to - Latheron Primary School Reunion Committee. 
Cost of ticket £10

Any other general inquiries to my self at loon@letheronwheel.freeserve.co.uk 
Tickets are going quick and interest from far and wide so please don't miss out if your wanting to be there.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Can all who have still to get their tickets please note we need the numbers for the catering by Monday 6th July so please can you get them booked/paid with Pat in plenty of time.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

> Can all who have still to get their tickets please note we need the numbers for the catering by Monday 6th July so please can you get them booked/paid with Pat in plenty of time.


We need the numbers for the catering by Monday 6th July so please can you get them booked/paid with Pat in plenty of time at the address on above post.

Photos if you have any you wish to allow us for reprinting please let us know by the above date also.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

> We need the numbers for the catering by Monday 6th July so please can you get them booked/paid with Pat in plenty of time at the address on above post.
> 
> Photos if you have any you wish to allow us for reprinting please let us know by the above date also.


Also remember-
We will be able to go up to the outside of the school from 6:00pm, anyone wishing to reminisce or maybe take a photo with old school friends the opportunity will be there.
The group Photo will be taken here also, so remember to be in the photo(s) be at the hall from 6pm.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Please confirm by the 6th of July for catering numbers.
See you all on the 11th July.

----------

